# Suggest a Good Online Reformed Biblical Counseling Course



## sojourner (May 30, 2015)

DO you know of any Reformed Online Biblical Counseling Course, it would be better if the fee is cheap. Especially for students outside of the US like me. Thanks


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 30, 2015)

This one might be of interest if you meet the pre-requisites:

D.Min – Counseling | The North American Reformed Seminary

Cost is right, too. Free.


----------

